# hmm...cheesecake chimichangas anyone?



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey, I'm just wondering if any of you have some advice on how to go about making a cheesecake chimichanga...cheesecake filling wrapped in a flour tortilla, deep fried and coated with cinnamon-sugar. I just started a job with a brand new restaurant and my boss REALLY wants these on the dessert menu this weekend. So, I'm wondering, do I bother taking the extra steps to make real cheesecake (w/o crust, of course), or do I just use the "no-bake" type of filling (or just basic cheesecake filling w/o eggs)? I'm thinking this filling should probably be frozen in a metal pan, cut into strips, rolled up and chilled. Or, the filling could be scooped or piped into the tortillas, rolled and frozen (eliminating a couple steps) Also, do you think these should be fried straight from the freezer or thawed (partially) before frying...will the filling leak? By the way, these will be served with Raspberry-Habanero and Orange sauces. Thanks in advance for everyone's advice!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Your about 5 years to late.
You can buy them frozen from Sysco and they are good.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The safest is to use the no bake, as it will set and can then be scooped into the tortilla.
If you do a from scratch, I would actually bake (or steam) the filling, so you have no issues with raw egg. You can't be certain the egg would be fully cooked before the tortilla shell was too dark.
I would wrap and chill, no freeze unless absolutely necessary.
As far as leakage, that would depend on how good a job of wrapping you do.
Toothpicks to hold them together, placed seam side down in a fryer basket, and lowered just enough so the bottom cooks, and sets, before lowering it the rest of the way.

Doesn't Sysco's product sound so much better now?


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

hahaha!! thanks just jim, i'm definitely going to try the no-bake filing first...takes less time, no egg issues and no need to cook cheesecake twice...sounds good to me. 

it's too bad my boss isn't using sysco...i'd like to at least try their product. it's likely, however, that our distributor carries them. thanks for your input!!


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

I'm thinking I would use a whipped blintz type filling using cream cheese, no egg. 

I've never had a deep fried cheesecake chimi but I wouldn't think the filling would be the consistency of a regular cheese cake after being bathed in 375 degree oil, would it?

April


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

you're right, the consistency is not the same at all...the filling ends up very loose and ALMOST runny, but not quite. i'm using a simple filling (cream cheese, a bit of heavy cream, sugar, brown sugar, and vanilla) and not experiencing any of the issues i thought i would have with these...i'm just chilling the filling, scooping and rolling, securing with a toothpick and chilling again. there's no leaking when frying and although i don't particularly like the consistency of the filling, they do taste great and people like them...but i am beginning to think they are a waste of time and need to be dramatically changed. besides, i just found out that applebee's used to serve a similar dessert and, well...i think that's all that needs to be said. maybe some sort of banana filling in a wonton wrapper would work better and could still resemble a chimichanga...then i could make a REAL cheesecake (maybe flavored with orange and lime) with a habanero type glaze or jelly in a nice smooth layer on top (to ever so slightly drip down the sides when cut)...i think that would make me (and our customers) happier.....time to get to work!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

does it have to be a chimichanga? 
a phyllo beggers purse may be prettier and a little more sophisticated.
I would pre bake the cheesecake and scoop rather than a runny filling unless you wanted to freeze cheesecake discs, wrap, tie and bake/fry.


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

Then it would be similar to a blintz. 

My mom used to make them sauteed until golden in BUDDAH! Yum! So I'm thinking that deep-frying would have somewhat the same effect only all over simultaneously. Which is where the ricotta/cottage cheese/cream cheese mix would hold up better.

Marscapone maybe?

A-


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

i don't think it HAS to be a chimichanga, although we are a mexican restaurant and my boss has been dead set on the idea since i mentioned it to him weeks ago. i'm also not sure how cheesecake would come out after being baked, scooped and then fried, would the texture suffer? 

i do like the idea of using crepes though, as i have been struggling a bit with flour tortillas which dry up, crack and don't fold up that nicely...a crepe would work much better and create a more delicate fried dessert. if we are to keep these on the menu i'll have to experiment with a different filling...i'll definitely try a blintz type of filling... 

thanks for everyone's expert advice!!!


----------

